# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  شنط لابتوب شكلها جميل

## عاشقة النيل

*
مساء الخير ياصفوة طبعاً اكثر حاجة بتضايقني اشوف لي بت شايلة ليها شنطة سوداء ذي حقت الاولاد(شنطة اللابتوب) وحايمة بيها في الشارع منظرها شين بشكل عشان كدا فتشت عن اشكال شنط منظرها احلي وتكون بتشيل اللابتوب وشوفوا الحلاوة دي

طبعاً دي مبالغة اموت واشتري زيها عشان اللون (الاحمممممممر)





ودي رهييييييييييييبة





اها عجبوكم بس ماتسالوني بشتروهم من وين لاني انا ذااااااااااتي ماعارفة والعارف يورينا :dunno:
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					


مساء الخير ياصفوة طبعاً اكثر حاجة بتضايقني اشوف لي بت شايلة ليها شنطة سوداء ذي حقت الاولاد(شنطة اللابتوب) وحايمة بيها في الشارع منظرها شين بشكل عشان كدا فتشت عن اشكال شنط منظرها احلي وتكون بتشيل اللابتوب وشوفوا الحلاوة دي

طبعاً دي مبالغة اموت واشتري زيها عشان اللون (الاحمممممممر)





ودي رهييييييييييييبة





اها عجبوكم بس ماتسالوني بشتروهم من وين لاني انا ذااااااااااتي ماعارفة والعارف يورينا :dunno:



نحنا قبيل شن قلنا قلنا انتي صاحبة حس وذوق عالي عشان كده أنا عارف محلها وسوف تصلك واحدة انشاء الله هدية بمناسبة فوز المريخ علي الترجي وحتي لو لاسمح الله مافاز برضو حاتصلك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للروعه والابداع
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ابو شهد اخجلتني بحديثك دا من ذوقك 
 شكراً جزيلاًacba77
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله إنتي الرقي زاتو ، وتستاهلي الهدية . 
أبو شهد والله ما بتقصر ، كريــــــــــــــم وعشاي ضيفان ومقنع كـــــــــــاشفـــــات كما عرفناك دائما . ربنا يزيدكم ويخليكم لي بعض يا صفوة . 

*

----------


## لوناس

*اصلو الجميل طبعو السمح 
اللة يكملك بى زوقك قايتو انا لو عندى سلطة بشغلك مصممة لى وحدة من الصحف السودانية
                        	*

----------

